# Residency



## baobao (May 7, 2019)

Guys quick questions.

I am a EU citizen working outside of EU. Does registering oneself for residency in finca make me a Tax rasident as well - even if i ll conitnue to earn and live abroad and use it as a holiday home?


----------



## Ukkram (Aug 21, 2018)

No. Only if it is a primary home or you spent more than 180 days in PT for the tax year. Having a tax number (NIF) does not make you tax resident.


----------

